# Bundling of injection codes



## sierra (Aug 17, 2010)

Please help me clear this up. Can an anesthesiologist, at the request of the surgeon bill for a therapeutic nerve block (64483) separately. We are getting denied for bundled.
Thanks,
Sierra


----------



## kasullivan2 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.asahq.org/publicationsAndServices/standards/43.pdf

Copy and paste it has all the information on postoperative pain and when you can bill separately and how to document appropriately.  I hope this helps.


----------

